# Ubi.com hacked by Skidrow



## RupeeClock (Mar 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Revenge of the crackers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source 

Wow, pirates really are sticking it to Ubisoft lately.
The hacking is over now, and Ubi.com is back to normal.
At the very least, Ubisoft is compensating for these attacks by giving back to the customers.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 15, 2010)

Well their latest DRM really does stick it to the consumer, especially if the game gets fully cracked.


----------



## soulfire (Mar 15, 2010)

that must have hurt to ubisoft damn to do something like that is just genius


----------



## injected11 (Mar 15, 2010)

Now that's ballsy. I like it.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 16, 2010)

to hackers 









   but still... i wonder, will ubisoft use this as an excuse to implement more ridiculous DRM?


----------



## thebuddybud (Mar 16, 2010)

Idiots. Doing this will further wither the already dying amounts of game releases on the PC.


----------



## Trygle12 (Mar 16, 2010)

thebuddybud said:
			
		

> Idiots. Doing this will further wither the already dying amounts of game releases on the PC.




Not really. I really don't pirate a PC game unless I am really on the fence about it or I can't get a demo.

Things like these really put me off as a consumer though.

DRM, if any, shouldn't inconvenience the consumer.


----------



## f3ar000 (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh man... this is the best news i have heard in a looong time
so funny!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 16, 2010)

DRM was just a terrible idea. Games have suffered lower scores because of it and it's already riddled with problems. Once it gets cracked, you'll basically just have a shitty system that does nothing. Not even repel pirates. There's much better ways to stop piracy. 

Congrats to Skidrow. Always nice to give Ubisoft a slap in the ballsack.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think this is fake


----------



## Elritha (Mar 16, 2010)

The sooner Ubisoft realises this was a mistake the better. There was two games I was intending to buy. Assassins Creed 2, and the new Settlers game coming out this month. Both have this crappy DRM, so Ubisoft won't be getting my money now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 16, 2010)

settlers 7 is out next week hope they can crack that!


----------



## JelDeRebel (Mar 16, 2010)

look at the arrow in the url bar. obviously fake image

http://i.imgur.com/qaEmJ.jpg


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

Are they the same Skidrow that cracked Amiga games?


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 16, 2010)

WE PIRATES HAVE THE POWER!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 16, 2010)

JelDeRebel said:
			
		

> look at the arrow in the url bar. obviously fake image
> 
> _*tonistylesnip*_]


Get off your high horse.

That doesn't prove anything. You can change the look of Firefox, y'know.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 16, 2010)

JelDeRebel said:
			
		

> look at the arrow in the url bar. obviously fake image
> -snip-



remove the link please you've blindy posted something thats not allowed on this forum


----------



## JelDeRebel (Mar 16, 2010)

ah ic, sorry for that. I hadn't noticed, got the link from Gamefaqs


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

JelDeRebel said:
			
		

> ah ic, sorry for that. I hadn't noticed, got the link from Gamefaqs


I feel like modding this post to save your reputation.


----------



## JelDeRebel (Mar 16, 2010)

my reputation is my concern


anyway, the ubi website wasn't hacked. image is still a fake


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 16, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> JelDeRebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 you along with *Hadriano's new uber coo*l toni snipping style has made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




by the way Hadriano you have really quick reactions when it comes to removing crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FIXED


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

That was my snip


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 16, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> That was my snip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?????


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

That is because it was done in the style of Toni.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 16, 2010)

oh ok.... I fixed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are we friends again now?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 16, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Are they the same Skidrow that cracked Amiga games?



Completely different members but still the same group.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 16, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> That is because it was done in the style of Toni.



True that!

Tho, to be identical, you must use Italic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*snip_


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

I've fixed it Toni...go looks!


----------



## Matthew (Mar 16, 2010)

If this is real, good on them!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 16, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> I've fixed it Toni...go looks!


I feel so pround......you learn quick, and are a good listener!

Now, go drink another round!!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 16, 2010)

So the ubi.com hacking was faked? That's a shame.

Sorry if I accidentally posted false news.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 16, 2010)

JelDeRebel said:
			
		

> my reputation is my concern
> 
> 
> anyway, the ubi website wasn't hacked. image is still a fake


How do you know it's a fake?

Source or I call bullshit.

*Edit1:* Further Evidence to prove it real. Ubisoft admitted it here


----------



## JelDeRebel (Mar 16, 2010)

Atomic Revolution said:
			
		

> JelDeRebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It says nothing about the website being hacked. only that the servers were down. besides, that post was made the friday 12th about earlier downtime. reports of their website's hack appeared the 14-15th


I admit to not have a source claiming it is fake. do you have a source proving it is real? no big gaming websites have reported this.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 16, 2010)

JelDeRebel said:
			
		

> Atomic Revolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be right.

It looks like a fake upon further research.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hail SKIDROW

Companies should make do with Pirates anyway it's just like maybe 5% or maybe more.
Wish these pirates could the DSi also.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 18, 2010)

skidrow is one of the most powerful hackers but doing it for revenge or anger is not right


----------

